# package stopped building comb



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Are you still feeding them syrup? I do that in new colonies to get as many combs made in the early months as I think is good for wintering in my area. Sometimes this is done quickly and sometimes it takes much longer to accomplish. Either way I focus on getting the interior furnished with comb before I stop feeding. After that I let them manage it for themselves, with a possible re-start to feeding if there is a lack of fall flow that leaves them short. 

Enj.


----------



## twgun1 (Jun 26, 2015)

I've not kept bees long enough to really understand why some hives build comb and others do not but I've definitely seen it. I had a strong hive last year that put everything into drawing and drew comb nonstop into fall, another hive that stopped drawing early, overwintered wonderfully and has 6 supers on nowlast years comb drawing hive isn't doing crap this year except trying to swarm. With nucs and splits, I ended up with 10 hives this summer, they seem fairly equal with just some minor differences but some are building serious comb and others not. It cannot be availability forage or age of queen (those are equal)not even really number of bees.... Just not sure what it is that makes some want to draw and others not. With that said, my "comb drawers" are taking my offered syrup, my non builders aren't so much. All the splits/nucs have it available to them.


----------

